# P226 x-five competition



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm really thinking about buying one, maybe doing a little competition shooting later down the road. Sig claims it can shoot sub 2" groups at 50 yrds. anyone have any experience with one, accuracy and reliability. Thanks!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Exceptional weapon. Exceptionally high price.

If you've got the coin, it's a good one. It WILL shoot that well, but then MOST guns will shoot better than MOST shooters.

JW


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

My answered may be biased since I own a P226 Elite .40S&W.

Sig's have a reputation for being one of the best straight out of the box accurate/reliable pistols and I agree.

You've picked a very fine gun....


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

after considering thr p226 x-five competition got to checking out the x-five and i really like the ajustable trigger. (2.2-3.53 ) but that's alot more $$$! maybe i'll get lucky and win the lottery. :smt033


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

bh1974,
From my handle you can tell that I lean toward H&K products.... But I got chance to fire the x-5 comp today at the range (9mm). I was just checking the forum to see what others had said about the x-5. I can tell you that side by side against my H&K expert, ~ same results (scores) at 25, 50, 75 and 100 ft. from both the other owner and myself. This is all standing no bench shooting. They are both excellent firearms, similar features but I paid $450 less for the H&K.... and did even better when I bought the .40 expert 2-months ago. Go to an IDPA shoot and see what people are shooting. Ask questions and some owner may let you squeeze off a few.... thats how I got to try the Expert in .45. Good luck.


----------

